# Getting a new board, a little help please



## B2Gs (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm 6'3" 195 lbs and wear a size 12-13 boot. I haven't rode in about 3 years but I know I will go back to 80% park with rails and medium jumps, I can sometimes land 1's and 3's off bigger features and the other 20% all mountain free ride. I have my eye on the trs and trice pro. I like the idea of xc2 and c2 with mag trac. But I also was thinking about going camber with a Rome mod or maybe a custom. My main question is what size should I be looking at? I like the 161.5 trice pro but at 260 waist width will my heel/toe drag be too much? Binding setup is usually always +/- 15 degrees offset. If you guys have any experience with these decks or have some suggestions they would all be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

I have size 12s or 13s, depending on the boots I'm wearing.

At 260 waist width you'll be fine. I picked it up a TRice 164.5 and it was the first real "wide" board I'd ridden in a couple of years. If I come across a 161 at a price I'm comfortable with, I'll grab it too, it's really a great board. However if you're more park oriented I'd look at the 157 Rice or a TRS over the 161. Also, maybe try to track down a Niche Story or Aether. They're similar to the Rice & TRS (respectively) and have the Rice/TRS HP features at a better price.

I also rode a cambered Rome Mod 155 all last spring. Even with a 255 waist width I had no problems. I recently sold it after grabbing a Salomon Derby Snake to cover my short, slashy board needs and would love to get another 59 or 61 Mod. That board is super light and poppy, I just couldn't justify putting my old, fat ass on a 155 for a daily driver in the winter.

Lastly, a few weeks ago we had a Burton demo roll through. I asked to demo something "wide & playful" and was given a 157w Custom. It was wide, but not very enjoyable at all. I would take a cambered Mod over it every single time.


----------



## B2Gs (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks man! The T rice 161.5 is 260ww and the 161.5 wide is a 265ww. I want to try and stay away from a wide board just for the better manuverability and side to side flex. My last board is a 159 ride dh wide so now I'm just on the fence if I want a 157 or go up to the 161 area. I would really want to get the GNU space case in 159 but it's waist is only 255. Maybe I'll go check one out and see if my drag would be too much. I'm already planning on getting Union Force bindings and thirty two Tm-twos or I might try some Vans for once.


----------

